# Any info on touring green Spain please?



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 

We are thinking of touring the (Green Spain) area any tips etc please?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I assume by "green" you mean northern, in which case have a look at >this thread<

peedee


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I understand that MHs are banned from Santander. We crossed to there from Plymouth, but didn't have intentions of staying there. I posted all the sites we visited in the MHF site directory, or added comments where others had started.

We toured that area two years ago and had a lovely time although as it is emphasised, it is green 'cos it rains a lot. Mind you we were at the tail end of one awful continental wide crap weather period. Fled from storms in Santiago in the end as far east as possible and did experience slightly better stuff near the French Basque border and up the west coast from there. 

Picos Mountains area is a must and do the cable car at Fuenta De for walks while there.

There is lots of stuff in here and some good blogs on the place. Have a look round.

Good luck.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have just toured northern spain from east to west and it was just wonderful.
I will post more when we get home next weekend!!

Ca


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

*turn arround Spain*

Hi all
It depend of the season that you want you came here, in Spring or Autumn all Spain is green, but in Summer only the north remains green...

Good trip from Spain


----------

